# Medical Requirements for a Cook



## inkedchick (10 Dec 2006)

Before you even ask yes I checked out the other posts   and found some very useful advice and info but i haven't found any post about my specific question ( perhaps it was answered in a different post that failed to catch my eye IE. in a completely different category)

I am planning on becoming a cook in the CF in the Air Force (prefers but obviously I'll take any post). I currently suffer from clinical depression and am "supposed" to be taking my prescription for Prozac (technically the generic version of the brand) but due to money restraints i haven't been able to take it (stupid tourist town and lack of hours at work) and I'm doing fine for the most part at work and at home.

My question is, I can understand the CF not wanting people with depression in jobs like artillery, infantry, anything requiring guns and explosives etc. .. but if I'm applying as a cook, will i be rejected right away for having depression? I've worked in kitchens for years on and off my meds and did fine (yes i am aware the military is different from a restaurant job). I am really excited about this path I have chosen to take because I've always felt my life had no course. I want to serve my country in thanks for they way my country has protected me and my countrymen in these terrible times ... A little over dramatic?  :-\ probably but my heart is in the right place 

So I was wondering if anyone has any info they could give me. I found a link that gave the medical requirements for specific jobs but the link didn't work ... little help?

Thanks tons

Future Pte Inkedchick (hopefully)


----------



## xo31@711ret (10 Dec 2006)

No matter what trade you are applying for,be it cook, infanteer, pilot, etc, everyone must meet CMS: common enrolment standards. Only when you put in your application and go through the application process (aptitude test, medical, etc) will the determination be made whether or not you meet common enrolment standards....hope this helps


----------



## inkedchick (10 Dec 2006)

It makes sence and I figured as much but I just wanted to get someone elses opinion thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Inked,

When you go in to do your medical, and they find out about the prozac, the Medical examiner will most likely give you a form to get signed by your own doctor, at your own cost.

Basically, it'll ask your practitioners opinion wether "the applicant can operate weapons, heavy machinery, and explosives safely without the benefit of medication" or words to that effect. If your doc signs it, they'll take it into account when they review your medical file.

Fact is though, none of us here is the recruiter/medical examiner who'll handle your file, and they're the best ones to tell you what's what.

Best of luck


----------



## kincanucks (10 Dec 2006)

Army.ca is not Web MD.

Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.

However, for you I am going out on a limb and say you are not going to make it.


----------



## inkedchick (10 Dec 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Army.ca is not Web MD.
> 
> Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.
> 
> However, for you I am going out on a limb and say you are not going to make it.



Gee thanks for the voe of confidence. I was just curious about whether some the requirements are different for different jobs and wanted the opinion of what happened to others during their application process .... I wasn't looking for any actual medical advice.


----------



## 241 (10 Dec 2006)

inkedchick said:
			
		

> Gee thanks for the voe of confidence. I was just curious about whether some the requirements are different for different jobs and wanted the opinion of what happened to others during their application process .... I wasn't looking for any actual medical advice.



That wasn't medical advice, that was a former Recruiter giving you advice probably passed on his experience as a recruiter


----------



## scoutfinch (10 Dec 2006)

Inked chick:

You might want to watch the tenor of your response to kincanucks. He is the (or former) resident recruiting guru.  You asked a question.  He answered.  There is no need for snarkiness because you don't like his answer.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Dec 2006)

Inked Chick:

In the modern era when everyone in uniform is expected to be a "soldier-technician" you must meet the minimum universality of service tasks threshold.  Cooks are also tasked for sentry, defence & security tasks and as a stretcher-bearer in many theatre of operations.  Since many people are medically released as a result of acute clinical depression I would not count on making in the door.

If you want to be a cook for the military why not apply as a civilian cook at a combined or all-ranks mess at a Base near you.  All of the fun of cooking, minimal stress and no requirement to meet the minimum service threshold.


----------

